# Propolis for Endometriosis?



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

I did a google for "+endometriosis +propolis" and came up with a few links you might like to check out.

The most informative link I found on the disease and it's treatments both conventional and non-conventional is this one

http://www.mothernature.com/Library/Bookshelf/Books/23/89.cfm

This one and others give hope for infertility with endometriosis using propolis

http://bastyrcenter.org/content/view/623/&page=

And this is a link to the google search results

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&source=hp&q=+Endometriosis++propolis&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## cow pollinater (Dec 5, 2007)

My wife has a disease that has pretty much stumped modern medicine. So far bee stings have offered the only imediate pain relief available outside of the emergency room and an herbal tea(from a readily available commercial source) and propolis has allowed her to cut her pain medecines in half.:scratch: I'm not sure why I'm a believer but I am!:thumbsup:


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

The amazing thing about all the bee products is that they help NORMALIZE the body functions. If one is too fat, they help normalize the weight. If one is too skinny, they help normalize the store of fat (some of which is essential and desirable).

Apiary products (I use all of them!) help regulate everything. Homeostasis is the word describing how our chemistry is constantly working to keep everything balanced between two extremes.

Health is really about energy. Where there is energy, activity, joy and rest, the body will heal and maintain itself beautifully. When distress comes our way, when we wander off into bad habits etc., disease is close by, but the apiary products always help us normalize our lifestyles if we have the determination to do so.

While the 'magic' is not necessarily in the products (as in specific chemicals to address specific conditions of imbalance) there is always a natural balance in Apiary Products that point us in the remedial direction, but it is our change of mindset, our hope, positive attitude and our defeat of the fears, that performs the greatest magic. It is indeed, our own inherent natural bodily functions that do the healing. We all have it! It was born in us! It is not necessary to import it from afar! It does not cost money nor is it scarce.

Anything stronger or more potent than what is found in nature will have a skull and crossbones on the label. These products may be dramatic in their effect, but tend to only perpetuate the lifestyle imbalances we have. The apiary products help us normalise our metabolism without massive swings back and forth across the centre line.

A fully energised body is the aim of our subconscious mind. A body full of energy cannot and will not harbor disease. The frequent use of apiary products will promote good energy production (from the food we eat) and that energy will heal us and keep us well. It matters little which disease, which organ, which symptom we have, a normalised metabolism and a healthy mindset will cure it! All chronic diseases are symptoms of low energy.

The Bee works for me.

Cheers,

JohnS


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

Love your insight. Propolis has "cured" my wife and my cold sores.

I want it in gum form.


----------



## JBG (Jul 11, 2009)

Gum would be a really interesting thing for propolis but I have never seen any.
I will keep my eyes open.


----------



## digdan (May 8, 2009)

When mixed with honey, and in small amounts, it almost tastes like gum.


----------



## John Smith (Jan 31, 2006)

You can 'rub' warm propolis into (say) an equal part of gluten to make a gum. It takes a lot of kneading, but one batch can make a lot of gum. Rub in powdered sugar to make it more palatable if you wish. Spearmint oil gives it flavour too. Probably the more you add to it the more you reduce the specifics of its medicinal properties.

Gluten is usually available at health food stores, but you can also easily make your own, by just making a bit of wheat flour into a dough, then hold it under the water tap while you rub and knead it rinsing all the starch from the dough. Probably one could also just mix the propolis with the whole flour, but I have not tried that one. One would need to consider the consistency of the local propolis and just keep changing the mix to arrive at the desired 'chewyness' of the gum.

I made a batch of this gum back about 1975 when my third child came home from hospital with a staph infection. I rolled the stuff flat as one would make thin pastry, sprinkling it with the sugar to keep it from sticking to the rolling pin. I then cut it with a small circular cutter (say, 3/4 inch) wrapped it in foil and put it in the fridge for future use. 

After we had cleaned up the staph infection (which had spread to several other members of the family including me), the remainder of the 'gum' sat there for years. Eventually it disappeared all of a sudden like, and I discovered that my then 4 in number children had taken to chewing it, as we had attempted to prevent them from taking up the typical gum chewing habit. I was glad it was all gone, and didn't make them any more, as I figure one can have too much of something as potent as propolis.

Propolis, lifestyle and Positive Mental Attitude were the only things we used to clean up the staph infections. The girl born in '75 still does not use commercial antibiotics.

Cheers,

JohnS


----------

